# Can you lighten up a video??



## senna (May 2, 2002)

I have a video that in the camera looks ok but when I record it on my computer it is dark. Almost to dark to see the subject. Is there a program I can use to lighten up a video?

Thanks,
Senna


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Yes, pretty much every NLE will allow you to lighten up your video. I think that the free one, Windows Moviemaker does and adequate job at this. Just plop the video on your time line. Under clips, chose Video effects, brightness increase. Other NLE's can do a better job but most people dont want to waste their time.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

If you're plannng on using this video to create a DVD leave it alone. Video from cams will appear darker on most monitors and if you have the brightness/contrast settings way off on your monitor that can be even more so. Once you get it to DVD it will look fine.


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

Thanks, for this clip I was just going to email it to a few family members. My 6 year old son was trying to sing with Kenny Rogers the other night on American Idol. He was so serious. Poor little fella he thought he did such a great job. Of course we told him how good he did.

Does any one know if Pinnacle Studio 8 has the same thing. I will have to try it when I get home
Thanks,
Senna


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

senna said:


> Does any one know if Pinnacle Studio 8 has the same thing. I will have to try it when I get home


Should be if it's full version, I know i had a SE version 7 I think and that feature was disabled unless you upgraded to full version.

Having said that just drop it in Movie Maker, apply the brightness filter and output as a low bitrate .WMV If the file is too big the recipients e-mail server is just going to bounce it, anything over 5-10 MB and you're pushing your luck. If it's over 5mb use a service like http://www.savefile.com/


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Please stay away from Pinnacle Studio---a horrible product. I would recommend either Sony
Movie Studio with DVD or Adobe Premiere Elements.


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

linskyjack, I have Pinnacle studio 8 and it has alot of bugs. I also have Adobe Premiere but I don't see that it has a capturing option. If it does please let me know where it is. I like the ease of Pinnacle but don't like the bugs.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Oh sure it does---I use the full version (Premiere Pro 2.0). Check this out Senna (no reflection on your intelligence) It is a clear and concise walkthrough of caputring.

http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-2885.html


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

What I have is Adobe Premiere 6.5. I don't have a "tools" option at the top.
I only have "File, Edit, Project, Clip, Timeline, Windows, Help"
I don't see anywhere that gives me the option of capturing.
Maybe this isn't the full version. Not sure. 

Senna


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

If it's a DV cam it makes no difference what you use to capture it. You could just import the file you already have or a new one into Premeire. Open up Studio 8 and under the options/preferences tab look to see where it's saving captured video.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm sorry Senna---Try this: http://www.cortland.edu/flteach/mm-course/vid-cap.html----------You want to capture 740x420


----------

